
The big lie about Mother Teresa: glorifying suffering instead of relieving it - phonon
http://www.salon.com/2016/01/03/the_wests_big_lie_about_mother_teresa_her_glorification_of_suffering_instead_of_relieving_it_has_had_little_impact_on_her_glowing_reputation/
======
icebraining
Not a word about Hitchens? He had been writing about this for over 20 years.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Missionary_Position](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Missionary_Position)

~~~
cholantesh
In my experience, bringing up Hitch in this context has been highly
counterproductive to discussion. People tend to look at his assessment of
Teresa as nothing more than an extension of his anti-theistic views.
Obviously, this doesn't stand up to scrutiny, but it happens nonetheless.

------
DrScump
A similar WP story from 2015, posted to HN in December:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762326)

